# DENVER to LOS ANGELES



## MoHank (Feb 19, 2017)

Hitchhiking Denver to LA. Who's done it? Tips? Suggestions? I am brand new to this. College age male traveling alone.
-Thx


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 19, 2017)

Your route is nothing unusual.

I'd just recommend reading up on hitchhiking in general.

When in and near LA or Denver use public trans to get to your hitching spot or destination.

Have cardboard to make a destination sign.

Smile.

Etc.

Go read.


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Feb 19, 2017)

Is there any reason why you need to go to LA? Because if not I would just avoid it altogether. So Cal has been having a lot of rain and from the weather reports it's only gonna get worse. And LA just sucks anyways. Also I have done this trip before. It's pretty easy until you hit Vegas area. People picking you up become a lot less frequent and there's not a lot in between towns. Definitely need lots of water. The closer to LA you get the less people are gonna pick you up. But west of Vegas there's this abandoned water park right off the 70 that looks like an amazing squat. I didn't get to squat it last time I went through but I've been meaning to head back that way to squat the fuck out of that water park.


----------



## MoHank (Feb 19, 2017)

Will be visiting other (more northern) areas of CA. LA is kinda just my stepping off point. Unless you have a better idea? 
That water park sounds awesome btw


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 19, 2017)

LA is horrible for stepping off unless you have public transportation money.

Hitching north on the 1/101 is usually pretty cool to do.


----------



## ntdxc1878 (Feb 19, 2017)

Kim Chee said:


> LA is horrible for stepping off unless you have public transportation money.
> 
> Hitching north on the 1/101 is usually pretty cool to do.


Why is LA a bad stepping off point? Is it just cause it's a big city? Going to be heading that way in a couple months so just curious.


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 19, 2017)

ntdxc1878 said:


> Why is LA a bad stepping off point? Is it just cause it's a big city? Going to be heading that way in a couple months so just curious.




For me it isn't a good place to hang out.

When I go through there I try to make sure I have cash on me so I can get to where I'm going.

If I don't have quarters I know I'll be walking quite some ways or desperately hitching if I'm not on a train.


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Feb 19, 2017)

ntdxc1878 said:


> Why is LA a bad stepping off point? Is it just cause it's a big city? Going to be heading that way in a couple months so just curious.


It sucks because the entirety of southern California doesn't want to pick you up. Ever. Seriously I just buy a bus ticket whenever I gotta go through. Also It's full of drugs and homebums and asshole cops and pretty much just awful environment.


----------



## ntdxc1878 (Feb 19, 2017)

Shwhiskey Gumimaci said:


> It sucks because the entirety of southern California doesn't want to pick you up. Ever. Seriously I just buy a bus ticket whenever I gotta go through.


Damn, I was unaware of that. It seems like the Pacific Northwest is known for picking up people more though. Or is that not the case either?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 19, 2017)

in general, all my hitchhiking experiences in washington/oregon/norcal have been pretty positive. especially on the 101.


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Feb 19, 2017)

ntdxc1878 said:


> Damn, I was unaware of that. It seems like the Pacific Northwest is known for picking up people more though. Or is that not the case either?


The 101 is pretty good around Santa Cruz and SLO and north of there, but LA and So Cal area just sucks for hitch hiking.


----------



## ntdxc1878 (Feb 20, 2017)

Shwhiskey Gumimaci said:


> The 101 is pretty good around Santa Cruz and SLO and north of there, but LA and So Cal area just sucks for hitch hiking.


Good to know, thanks for the help.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Feb 20, 2017)

LA sucks and the weather here is fucked. Im thinkin about headin out that way myself. Id rather freeze than sit here in the windy ass rain.


----------



## Kuchi Kopi (Feb 20, 2017)

I've hitched to Voodoo Doughnuts in Portland, took me 2 days from SanFran. Also, Been from San Diego On up to Seattle on foot?hitch/rideshare. It's so ridiculously easy. There's portions I'd recommend taking for different reasons like amenities, sights, etc. Theres hike and bike spots to camp along the coast in most spots plus various sites you could map out olong the way. I know mad people say HelL.A . sucks but, in my experience it was awaesome. Stayed at a hostel in North Hollywood and spent quite a few nights with crusties on the beach, boats, streets on various other local camps. As long as you don't fuck up and get addicted to meth L.a is awesome, lol. It helps to look at a map and set destinations along the way, when you hold a sign for LA in Colorado not everyone is going that far so something closer helps. Good luck on your journey


----------



## MoHank (Feb 20, 2017)

What about Denver to Seattle? Should I take the road through Montana and Idaho or the one through Idaho and Oregon?


----------



## Coywolf (Feb 20, 2017)

Ya don't go to LA unless you have money to get at least a city bus out to Santa Monica or further north on the 1 or 101. Fuck taking the I5 unless you want to get to NorCal fast. Try to get to a Truck stop if you are going to do that. I would say go to Vegas, Barstow, take 58 to 101 And north on 101. Don't take 99 as all towns along there suck.

San Fran is also hard to get out of but not nearly as bad as LA. But I would recommend taking the 101 north to Arcata, take 199 to I5 And stop off in Eugene. Then take I5 to Portlanf/Seattle.

If you go the other way through wyoming/Montana, I would take 25 to Cheyenne, and then take nearest route to I 90, and go through Missoula/Spokane to Seattle.

Another option would be taking the I 25 to the 80 And taking that to Portland. That would be your fastest route to Seattle. Boring though, except for the Columbia river gorge.


----------



## MoHank (Feb 27, 2017)

I've heard more than once that going North on the 101 is fast as hell. 
Is that the same going South on the 101? 
Is the 101 pretty fun/scenic?


----------



## Coywolf (Feb 28, 2017)

Ya, either way is fast on the 101n South is pretty easy, as most thru traffic is headed to SF or LA.

And ya the 101 is probably is probably one of the best highways in the nation. Goes across Golden Gate, past huge lakes, and directly through the redwoods. Once you hit Oregon, it's coast all the way to washington.


----------

